
Mad Max Is Coming to Mac and Linux [video] - doener
https://www.feralinteractive.com/en/games/madmax/
======
dogma1138
If only Macs came with a GPU that can run this game :< the mid 2015 MBP isn't
really capable of running it well, and the older Mac Pro is just as bad.

The best current option is to connect an external GPU via the thunderbolt port
it sorta works, but lack of TB3 support limits the performance kinda badly.

It's nice that more and more games are being ported to OSX, it would be even
nicer if Apple gave users the ability to choose or to upgrade to a proper GPU.

------
jbmorgado
Any plans to fix the issues with Steam Controller?

These guys - for some unknown reason - resist using the proper API for Steam
Controller (although they market the game specifically as supporting it) so it
keeps giving lots of problems with it patch after patch.

~~~
c0g
This is why I stopped playing. I took a break for a week or two and they'd
completely broken my steam controller.

